
100 years of general relativity - yetanotheracc
http://motls.blogspot.com/2015/11/100-years-of-general-relativity.html
======
versteegen
I certainly learnt a couple things about general relativity from that article
(e.g. the "modern view" (meaning largely, the view from string theory) that
"we understand Einstein's equations just as the equations of an "effective
field theory""), although it was way over my head.

That blog (Luboš Motl's) has an amazingly large number of long and technical
or topical articles on physics. I found this one on Boltzmann and
thermodynamics especially insightful and relatively non-technical:

[http://motls.blogspot.co.nz/2013/02/ludwig-boltzmann-
birthda...](http://motls.blogspot.co.nz/2013/02/ludwig-boltzmann-
birthday.html?m=1)

------
peter303
When I took the basic physics sequence at MIT 40 years ago Special Relativity
was a first semester elective and General Relativity in the seventh semester.
You can derive much of SR with high school algebra and additional integration.
But the GR field equations were rather hairy.

------
archgoon
Is anyone else being directed to an ad page that when you click on 'Go to
Site' it directs to another ad site?

------
stephenwinter2
I admire the general theory of relativity, the theory of gravitation and the
field equations. Einstein proofed this way equality of inertial and
gravitational mass, in my view his biggest merit. - But I can't understand why
still today physicists allow to mess the beauty of the field equations by
applying it to the universe as a whole. - It's wrong to apply the field
equations cosmologically, as I have shown here:
[http://ow.ly/MrQgy#einstein_was_wrong](http://ow.ly/MrQgy#einstein_was_wrong)

~~~
spacehome
Wow, it's like timecube for a new generation.

~~~
stephenwinter2
I just checked on wikipedia what time cube is. - You are right, my theses
would be more fun (and more successful) when I could be more relaxed and dada
- I'm indeed grimly..

~~~
spacehome
It wasn't a compliment.

~~~
passwordreset
Don't feed the trolls, they'll only come back for more.

